# Calculator Percent Key



## MSWindows? (Jan 1, 1970)

Trying to figure out why my percent button works fine on my windows calculator in standard view however when i switch to scientific view it will not function. In scientific view, it is the only key that does not change to a tan background when i hover over it; it is greyed out and does not function; works fine in standard.
????????
Fil


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

That's because it doesn't work in Scientific mode. Doesn't work in Programmer mode either. They just didn't bother to replace it with a blank face or remove it as they did in the XP version.


----------



## MSWindows? (Jan 1, 1970)

Thx for solving that little mistery TheOutcaste; I appreciate your time. 
A person would think that if a button was put on a calculator it would actually do something....guess i'm not as smart as the programming guys.
Well....there goes another hour of frustration and I net searching for a solution to a problem that doesn't exist........ Thnx MS.


----------

